# Carsington Rally 23/10 to 27/10 Invitation to all



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi All
I am looking for a couple of volunteers to supervise the Pumpkin Carving at this Rally, and also to ask if your coming to bring a pumpkin. 

The competition will consist of 30 minutes to carve your pumpkin and light a candle inside it, open to all but prizes only for the kids up to 14 in 3 groups
0-5, 6-10, 11-14, a raffle will be held to raise the money for prizes. Prize donations very welcome.

We have some willing members for the 'How I do it' part and I will give you a list on arrival.

If you havent booked yet please do so. Look forward to seeing you there.

Bob


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

oooooo can't wait!


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

bump!!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There could be 2 more vans joining you , we are booked on the Tunnel but not convinced that all will be sorted with it by then so just waiting to see. 

Otherwise we will certainly be joining you if there is still room by then. 

Sounds great fun, only one child between us, (in size but not in mind). 
 

Mandy


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Plenty of room, happy to see you again
Bob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Quite a few names on the rally list but most still showing unconfirmed 8O now come folks get your selves confirmed. This is silverlocks Bob's first rally for MHF please help him all you can.


Jacquie


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

> Quite a few names on the rally list but most still showing unconfirmed now come folks get your selves confirmed.


Emailed Bob (Silverlocks) to confirm but not updated on the list yet. Do I have to do anything else?

Really looking forward to the first outing in our camper, which we collect from the converter on 10th Oct. Taking it to my sister's house to load with all the gear (and visit them for the weekend) before departing for a well earned break. The camper (and Sister) are in Yorks and we live in Wales! This means we should have discovered how everything works by the time we arrive at the rally! Hoping to do some return visits to favourite spots in the Yorks dales and perhaps a bit of wild camping to reduce costs. We have had an old camper for three years but unfortunately it did not get as much use as we would have liked for a variety of reasons. Retirement does have some benefits! 

It will be great to clear the house of camper clutter and move into our house on wheels. This one has a 20L gas tank (LPG) fitted below the chassis instead of changable propane or butane tanks and we fill up at the petrol station when calling for diesel. An indicater in the cab tells us how much gas we have left. Just need to be a bit organised in some of the more remote areas but a tank should last about 2 weeks depending on usage.

Hope we get plenty of the good weather we have enjoyed these last few days. Seed you soon.

Chris and Gordon
Not forgetting the boss - Midnight (Black cat)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Chris_s I have confirmed you on the rally list now I hope you enjoy the rally



Jacquie


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Have just booked for this one, Glenn will rattle on for hours about his maxview crank up and solar panels to anyone who will listen :lol: 

Tina


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

> Ok Chris_s I have confirmed you on the rally list now I hope you enjoy the rally


Thanks LadyJ - look forward to meeting you all

Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Please Miss, can we come too ? [I've put our name down along with van Reg No]- got no dog or kids :lol: :lol: 
Vic


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Could who ever has taken over this rally please remove me from the attendees list please.....


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Is this still on???????


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Zoe

I have removed you from the list.

Hi RichardnGill

As far as I know it is still on.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi

I also sent PM to Silverlocks 2 weeks ago asking to be confirmed. Please could you confirm me also.

Thanks

Trevor


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi trevorf

I have confirmed you on the list.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

A slight change of plan for this rally RichardandMary will now be in charge at this rally.

Could you all please NOT ARRIVE BEFORE 12 NOON on the Thursday so as to give them time to get there.

Please pay RichardandMary on arrival correct money would be appreciated.

Anybody want to take on sorting something for the kids halloween please shout up now :lol: i'm sure Richard and Mary would be most thankful for any offers of help :lol: 

I have pm'd all on the rally list just to check who is coming and who isn't if you would be so good as to let me know a.s.a.p it would be very helpful Thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Good job you don't pack up & leave everyone in the lurch Ladyj.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its all team work Gary :lol: the team is a bit depleated at the moment but not to worry we will manage :wink: we still have a few oldies and a couple of newbies that are itching to get some rallies sorted for next year.


Now is anybody else up for Carsington Waters? if so add your names to the rally list soon.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We still have a few unconfirmed on the rally list they being:=

MandyandDave
WiltonShagpile
geezer111
Bella
CLS

If they would be so kind as to let us know if they still intend attending this rally it would be much appreciated. Thanks

There is still plenty of room on the rally field if any more of you would like to join Richard and Mary there.


Jacquie


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
I just came back from there last weekend.
If you like your telly take a good antenna as the TV reception is NVG
I managed to get a sat picture on pitch 27 (near the loos) but the site is surrounded by trees. Despite being high up TV is poor.

I know some of you dont watch it and neither do i but some do so thought i would mention it. 

As you drive up the site towards the loo the sateliite is in the 2 oclock position. Take care the access road is quite slippy with pine needles.

Have a good one folks

Phill


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Phill

Thanks for the up to date info on the site.

We would be very grateful if the unconfirmed on our list could let us know if they intend to go or not so that RichardandMary are not waiting around for folks to arrive who have now decided not to go!

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We are going, but will be arriving Friday afternoon as Glenn isn't back from Spain until Friday morning 8O 

Looking forward to it.

Tina


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Tina

Thanks for letting us know.

What ever are you doing woman letting him swan around in Spain :lol: :lol:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

At the moment Jen he is up to his ankles in mud helping his brother with his villa, and it is raining there too :lol: 

Tina


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Tina

There is some justice then :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Just to let you know Tigers will be arriving Friday too, work commitments. 

A question I never thought of if you go are you obliged to pay for all the nights or just the ones you are there for? Not something I have thought of before. 

Thanks
Mandy


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Mandy

Unless it has a fixed price per rally I would have expected to pay for the number of nights you are there, at least thats how I see it.

Jan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Bazza , looking forward to seeing you again, glad you had a good holiday. 

Tigers are Dave and Lynne who you met at Cite Europe too. 

Mandy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Just to confirm you only pay for the nights you are camping. Please pay Richard and Mary on arrival for the number of nights you require in cash please. There is no charge if you decide not to go but please let Richard and Mary know a.s.a.p thanks


Jacquie


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Would like to join rally on Friday if thats O.K


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

domannhal said:


> Would like to join rally on Friday if thats O.K


Yes thats fine domannhal and welcome to MHF from the Rally Team. I will confirm you on the rally list now.

Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*wetaher*

Greetings,

Nice day today but the weather looks as though it could be a bit wet for the weekend, best take your welly's and parka's.

The 10 day forecast here looks gloomy but it could improve yet, but stock up on plenty of whisky, brandy and lager to keep warm.

I don't think I will bring my barbecue along this time! :wink: :wink:

But we all have loads of fun anyway whatever the weather, don't we?? :wink:


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

*carsington*

Sorry, can't make it this time, but hope to call in and see you all.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi domannhal

I have taken you off the list. I'm sure you'll be made very welcome if you do manage a visit.

Perhaps you'll be able to make another rally.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We cant make it either slight change of direction due to family commitments.
Have pm'd Richard and Mary.

Gill


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Ground*

Any idea what the grass will be like???? would we get stuck????


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Ground*



Grath said:


> Any idea what the grass will be like???? would we get stuck????


Well if its wet its wet if it not wet then its dry :lol: they do have a tractor there so no need to panic :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ground*



LadyJ said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea what the grass will be like???? would we get stuck????
> ...


Thank you, will think about it, but never needed a tow before


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Grath

We have been towed a couple of times its not a problem.

Do you have breadboards because if there enough of us with them they can be used to make a roadway, done that as well several times.

Jan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

baldybazza said:


> Grath
> 
> We have been towed a couple of times its not a problem.
> 
> ...


No, I use checker plate to sit all 4 wheels on.
I know heavy, but it does the job


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

That would be ok to use.

We camped on a THS field at Beadnell Bay back in the summer and the field was just a mud bath but everybody got on and off ok. 

Jan


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Ground*



Grath said:


> Any idea what the grass will be like???? would we get stuck????


Hi Graham Just go for it, I wish we could. We are away the following weekend, and I have said we would look after my brothers mad boxer dog, ( that my dog or cat don't like ) so its good fun. :lol: We always worry about the field being to wet to get on, or even being cancelled.  Hope it turns out nice for you all, the Global was a bit damp, but we still had a good time. Bob.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, We won't be getting there till dark tonight as Louise has a swimming lesson and by the sounds of the weather she might need the skill over the weekend  It will be after 8 he thinks when we arrive.

So if you see us in the gate for more than half hour we could be stuck, but then again everyone assures us that twin wheel RWD van shouldn't have a problem, 

SShhhhh!!!! but you ain't seen the driver  I didn't say that, its ok he doesn't come on here this is my domain. 

See you all later
Mandy


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Very upset can't go now. Garage got the van done priority too. But have caught the flu yesterday. Have sent PM to Richard and Mary.

Staggered out to move the van up a bit when they brought it back - feels a million times better now new clutch in. So very sick that it's out there and I can't take it anywhere!

Have a good time folks. Hope the weather perks up. - Helena.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi vardy

Sorry you've got flu  but glad the van is better :lol: 

Shame you can't get to Carsington but thanks for letting us know, I've taken you off the list.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you for taking me off the list. I will be spending the weekend in nightie watching van through window.

Boyfriend saying "OOooo - you do look awful" every 5 minutes is not helping a lot either. D'you think flu might be a good defense for homicide??


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Helena

If he keeps telling you how awful you look, sounds like the perfect defense to me :wink: :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rally*

Hello

Sorry for lateness but Jenny and I can't come tomorrow.

Apologies.

Russell


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Russell I will take you off the rally list


Jacquie


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

Many thanks to Richard and Mary for looking after things on very wet and soggy weekend, but the weather did not spoil the weekend altogether and it was nice meeting new and old friends ,special thanks to john and chris for helping me to get through some left over brandy, 

Alan & Julie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I wholeheartedly second the thanks to Mary & Richard for overseeing the soggy weekend ! Their (and the other organizers / marshals) inputs make our trips worthwhile . . . We left fairly early Sunday but hope that everyone managed to get off the rally field ok and without the need for a tow from farmer fred's tractor :wink:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

talbot28 said:


> Many thanks to Richard and Mary for looking after things on very wet and soggy weekend, but the weather did not spoil the weekend altogether and it was nice meeting new and old friends ,special thanks to john and chris for helping me to get through some left over brandy,
> 
> Alan & Julie


I told Jane we should have come, where you going next, and what have you got left over. Anything other than Gin  Bob.


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

Thanks to Richard and Mary for looking after us all, we had a great time at the rally.
It did rain a bit (well maybe quite a lot) but who cares, we had good company, some old friends some new, and friends (Alan & Julie) with a few bottles of brandy who also supplied a magic glass that you could never empty.

Thanks
John & Christine


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Again many thanks to Richard & Mary for all their help. First time we had to be pushed onto our pitch but managed to get off OK. 
Apologies again to John (Meurig) who was splattered in mud after helping to push us   
Great weather Friday, managed a cycle ride all around the lake. Bus trip into Ashbourne on Saturday. 
Great to meet friends old and new. Turns out one (very sorry forgot your name) was in the same RAF barrack block as me in basic training 31 years ago this month 8O 8O 

Trevor & Julie


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well that was our first rally and good fun it was too. Great to meet new faces and we'll look forward to seeing you again, though hopefully on a drier pitch next time.

Many thanks to Richard and Mary for organisation, and to Frank for 'walking the line' of approach on Friday in the dark for us. And special thanks to those who gave us a push over the last bit onto the firm track this morning. I know Andy was pushing in my doorway, but I'm not sure who was behind - hope I didn't spray you with mud. Just goes to show, you can get stuck in a RWD (teach me not to sing the praises of the Sprinter chassis quite so loudly!)

All the best
Philip & Mary


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Bob 
always got a couple of bottles of brandy on board,one for me and one for just in case!

Alan


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Carsington*

Greetings,

Got home at 1500 today after a very nice weekend, nice to meet up with old friends and new, thanks Gordon for the lift into Ashbourne and thanks to all those who helped us out. and also those who helped fellow mhfers out in the hour of need!!

I am pleased that Richard and Mary stepped in to take over this rally, they worked hard indeed, their help and support makes camping with mhf very enjoyable.

Weather was wet at times and sun at times, but we still enjoyed ourselves, roll on our next rally!!


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Our thanks to Richard & Mary for stewarding and also helping us on & off the soggy field especially early this morning. (Our fridge has been repaired.)

It was great meeting some new faces and we look forward to seeing some of you again at another rally.

Jan & Barrie


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Another good rally, excellent work from Richard and Mary, stepping in to keep this one alive. Also good support from Frank, keeping us out of the soggy bits {although the whole field was soggy in the end!!)
More new faces and names to try and remember, and nice to see again those we have met before. We had a trouble free weekend, I know some were not so lucky, and we are now looking forward to the next one.
See you soon,
Colin and Sara


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your hard work Richard and Mary, we had a grand time as usual despite the mud. Looking forward to the next one, it really was a smashing crowd.


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you to Richard and Mary and Frank for their help and assistance getting us on and off a very wet and muddy site (despite us not having any bread trays). Note to self - make friend with the nearest local shop!

It can't be bad, we have only been out three times and we have been towed off site already!! 

Despite the weather and the mud our first ever rally was very enjoyable and it was great meeting you all. Special thanks must go to Glenn for the hours of tinkering with our german satellite system.

It was great to meet you all and we hope to see you again soon.

Thanks again to one and all for answering all our questions and sharing all your tips.
Graham and Jane


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to Mary and Richard for enabling a very pleasant weekend. 

Auntie Sandra and I are now getting more used to the idea of meeting existing friends and making new ones. Putting faces to names can be such fun!!

We thought the location of Carsington Water, near Ashbourne, was superb. The Visitors' Centre was worth a lengthy visit, whilst the local buses allowed for copious use of bus passes!!

A great weekend. Now we need to get washed up ready for Snelly's Do.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

More thanks from us to Richard and Mary, we had a great weekend too. 

Wish we had thought about buses, we just knew where ever we went would be on bikes and that meant more hills!!

Got some great pictures and will post them on the Rally section later, the towings came out great. 

Look forward to meeting some of you again at Snellys this weekend. 

Mandy

Ohhh yes not wanting to show of but for those who didn't see the wonderful performance of our economy van on twin wheel RWD, we shot off the field like a bolt of lightening


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just like to add our thanks. Well done to Richard and Mary.

The effects of walking all around Carsington Water on Sunday are beginning to be felt, not least by the dogs who have declared their intention to sleep for a week. 

Nice to meet you all I reckon I might even remember one or two names.

Frank and Doreen


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Just to echo everyone's thanks to Richard and Mary for taking over what proved to be a most enjoyable weekend.
A new experience for us to be pushed into a rally field as well as being towed out 8O 
Meeting up with old friends and making new ones no matter what the weather is like or how much mud you end up squelching through is becoming all part of the fun 8) 

Tina & Glenn


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Thankyou for your lovely comments, its makes it all worth while.
Thanks to Frank and Doreen for all there help and support, and thankyou Gordon and Chris for the lift into Ashbourne.

It was great meeting up with you all   

See you all soon 

Regards Richard / Mary


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've added a couple of photos to MandyandAndy's album here >click<


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

*Thanks...*

... particularly to Richard and Mary for their superb stewardship at Carsington. It was great to meet so many of you and we hope to meet you all again sometime soon. Lots of good hints and tips and Ashbourne is recommended for cheap thermal socks! Warm tootsies Richard and Mary? Loved Carsington but perhaps much more suited to sunnier times! I think one more day and we might mistakenly have thought ourselves to be at Glastonbury! At least we don't leave all our rubbish! 

Didn't get chance to say Cheerio, see you soon to some of our new friends but thanks for your company. It was great meeting you all. Until the next time...  
Best wishes
Chris & Gordon :signbye:


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

*Captured for posterity*

Hi Mandy and Andy
Thanks for posting photographic evidence of our first ever rally and our first ever tow :lol:

We had a great time and the evidence will be there for posterity when we are seasoned motorhomers.

It brings back images of mud, mud and more mud but also of meeting lots of great people who are always so generous with their knowledge, wit and at Carsington Water their muscles for pushing!!!

Thanks again, glad to hear you shot of site without any problems in your RWD.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Thanks to Richard and Mary*

Once again these two came up trumps and saved the day!!

Sorry I didn't get around to meeting everyone ( I only came late on Sat) but I was glad to meet all those I did; maybe next time for the ones I missed!!

As for the Mud fun; well it's par for the course for us hardy campers!!

I agree that the site is probably more suited to a late Spring/ Summer(what's that) rally; fingers crossed for next year.

THREE CHEERS for Richard and Mary; altogether now!! Hip Hip........


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

...hoorah! Hip, hip...


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

...hurray!


----------

